# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH is makeing me really tired.

## IrishMike

I have been on Humatrope for 6 weeks now. I take about 2 iu every morning.(humatrope is measured in mg) I have noticed good results so far. My only problem is that I have eneugh energy durring the day at work, but as soon as I get home I want to fall asleep and crash out hard. It was really bad the first two week on HGH but I still have it. I am thinking of upping my doses but don't want to be lethargic again. Does anyone have a trick or sugestions to get past the sleepyness?

The effects have been great. My legs are solid and zero fat. It's getting hard to get my pin in there without hitting musscle. My mood is awesome and when I sleep a few hours; I feel like I slept all night.

----------


## Lung

i was having same problem take t3 eltroxin 100mcg every morning after your shot it will help with ya energy and i heard it make the gh work better as well

----------


## IrishMike

Thanks for the input. Does anyone else have a suggestion. Does anyone know of an energy drink that doesn't have a million tpsoons of sugar?

----------


## OH REALLY

> i was having same problem take t3 eltroxin 100mcg every morning after your shot it will help with ya energy and i heard it make the gh work better as well


ok good advice but its t4 not t3 so start taking t4 at 100mcg and that will help

----------


## DCannon

> Thanks for the input. Does anyone else have a suggestion. Does anyone know of an energy drink that doesn't have a million tpsoons of sugar?


Energy drinks are useless, just buy some caffine pills for like five bucks and save your money.

----------


## peteroy01

dont start with 100mcg of T3! you can start at 25mcg of T3 and bump the dose up(25mcg intervals) if you still feel drained(dont know what your looking for out of this cycle but wouldnt recommend going above 100mcg) at for the T4 "OH REALLY hit the nail on the head.

I also recommend Modafinil @ 100mg x 2. i take mine at wake up and around 1ish. google it. it a very interesting drug.

----------


## Lung

just a quick qustion i just begain 2 weeks ago with eltroxin 100mcg every morning cause was getting to tired
im on 10iu a day of gh. if i jump of in a month or two do i still need to come of it slowly will it mess my metabolism up or should i stop it now

----------


## BG

I get this real bad, it usually only last about 2-3 weeks. Its tough, I could sleep any where, I would pull my car into a parking and fall right asleep for 15 mins...no problem lol.

----------


## canadian meat

> I get this real bad, it usually only last about 2-3 weeks. Its tough, I could sleep any where,* I would pull my car into a parking and fall right asleep* for 15 mins...no problem lol.


LMFAO I actually did this a couple times when I began HGH many many months ago. But agree it dosnt last more then a couple weeks at least in my case.

----------


## Ashop

> I have been on Humatrope for 6 weeks now. I take about 2 iu every morning.(humatrope is measured in mg) I have noticed good results so far. My only problem is that I have eneugh energy durring the day at work, but as soon as I get home I want to fall asleep and crash out hard. It was really bad the first two week on HGH but I still have it. I am thinking of upping my doses but don't want to be lethargic again. Does anyone have a trick or sugestions to get past the sleepyness?
> 
> The effects have been great. My legs are solid and zero fat. It's getting hard to get my pin in there without hitting musscle. My mood is awesome and when I sleep a few hours; I feel like I slept all night.


I would say cut your doasges back but your only at 2iu and I consider that a minimum dosage. Instead of AM injects you could try PWO injects and see how you resond to that.

----------


## JimInAK

When I first started taking HGH (@ 4 iu/day) I could relax and fall asleep during the day, when before that never happened. At 2 iu, I expect that you will get used to feeling "tired", whereas for me, I felt more relaxed.

Perhaps you need a better diet... perhaps some more carbs to keep you going? You are likely burning more calories and your metabolism may be up... that's how I felt that HGH affected me... but you need fuel to keep going and that will come from your diet.

----------


## OH REALLY

i never noticed getting tired when i get on it just when i get off it

----------

